# Cherry Eye?



## Vizslaowner123 (Mar 21, 2021)

Hello All, 

Our 8 month old puppy has developed the following issue with his eye (as shown in the attached photos). 

Following my personal research over the last couple of weeks I am fairly certain this is a case of Cherry Eye. However, the vet has told me it is "absolutely not" cherry Eye because its not large enough. 

Does anyone have any experience with this and if so, please tell me your opinions. 

Best regards, 

Tom


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

It does look smaller, than most cherry eye that I have seen in dogs. What's your vets thoughts/recommendations on it?

If you have concerns, you could always get a referral to an eye specialist.


----------



## Vizslaowner123 (Mar 21, 2021)

Hello Texas, thanks for your prompt response. 

The vet gave us some steroid eye drops for a week but they didn't help. He said that if it's not causing the dog any discomfort and there is no unusual discharge, we should leave it and not worry about it (which is absolutely easier said than done!).


----------



## Pirlo the visla (Sep 23, 2021)

Vizslaowner123 said:


> Hello Texas, thanks for your prompt response.
> 
> The vet gave us some steroid eye drops for a week but they didn't help. He said that if it's not causing the dog any discomfort and there is no unusual discharge, we should leave it and not worry about it (which is absolutely easier said than done!).


----------



## Pirlo the visla (Sep 23, 2021)

Hi Tom 

I was just curious on the outcome of the eye situation. Our 9 month old wire haired vizsla has a very similar problem on his third eyelid . He’s starting some eye drops but our vet thinks it’s Cherry eye but I’m not convinced as feel he’s knocked it on a walk in the woods . Many thanks Sam


----------



## Vizslaowner123 (Mar 21, 2021)

Morning Sam,

Apologies for the delayed response, I didn't get a notification for your message.

We were given steroid eye drops that did nothing. After a further visit to the vet we were advised to monitor the eye - the vet was adamant it wasn't cherry eye.

Four months have passed since I posted the photos on this thread and his eye still looks exactly the same, but it doesn't cause him any discomfort and he doesn't get any abnormal discharge from it.

I intend on getting a second opinion from another vet when we go for his booster vaccinations in a couple of months time. I'll keep you updated.

Tom


----------



## Pirlo the visla (Sep 23, 2021)

Vizslaowner123 said:


> Morning Sam,
> 
> Apologies for the delayed response, I didn't get a notification for your message.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pirlo the visla (Sep 23, 2021)

Thanks for the Reply Tom 

Sounds just like what we have , eye drops not doing anything but lump doesn’t seem to both him . Going back to vet on Friday who thinks it’s Cherry eye but can’t be sure ! I get worried that our vet gets abit carried away and loves a £1500 bit of surgery !


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Pirlo the visla said:


> Thanks for the Reply Tom
> 
> Sounds just like what we have , eye drops not doing anything but lump doesn’t seem to both him . Going back to vet on Friday who thinks it’s Cherry eye but can’t be sure ! I get worried that our vet gets abit carried away and loves a £1500 bit of surgery !


If it is cherry eye, I would have it fixed.
If your vet is not 1000% sure. I would ask for a referral to an eye specialist. You might be spending more money to hear the exact same thing, but you would have confirmation that it is indeed cherry eye. Or possible learn the real issue your pup is having with its eye. Eye specialist have more tools at their disposal, to diagnose these type of problems than a regular vet.


----------



## Pirlo the visla (Sep 23, 2021)

Now booked for the eye specialist at our surgery . Very odd problem as it seems very rare for vizslas to get Cherry eye !


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

It can happen in any breed. I’ve seen it in English Pointers. Some breeds are just more prone to the problem.


----------

